# Insulated Smoker Build Firebox Questions



## donshaw

I am about to do my first smoker build........

over all size is 60Lx30Dx44H

The firebox will be directly under the cooking chamber / it is basically a dual width vertical cabinet smoker

Firebox will be 60x30x20 and the cooking chamber will be 60x30x24 but I will prob have a firebox basket and not utilize the whole 60" length

How thick should the metal be for the firebox.........I've read anywhere from 16ga-1/4 lol

I also will be framing it with 2" tube and 2" mineral-wool 

Any recommendations?????? 

Thx


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello donshaw.  Here is my opinion for what it is worth.  Others may have different advice.  This is only my opinion.  You have left out a lot of variables and and descriptions.  My first thought was to go with 1/4" but then you added that you were going to insulate.  I "assume" you will then apply an outer layer of metal to cover the insulation?  What sort of temps are you going to try and achieve, 225 or maybe even 300 or more from time to time for different applications?  What thickness are you planning for the cooking chamber and will it be insulated?  As a very basic answer to your query, I would not build a firebox with anything less than 10 gauge.  I just don't think it would last long enough with anything less.  But having said that your design might allow you to go lighter.  If you have a look at the Old Smokey charcoal smoker you will see my point.  Those things are so light you can almost read a newspaper through the metal yet they work well and really last.  I guess what I am stammering around trying to say is more info would be helpful.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## donshaw

Danny thx for the help.....

Yes I will be doing an outer layer skin

My temps would be 350 or less but primarily  220-270

The cooking chamber would be at least 10ga and yes it would have the same insulation


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello donshaw.  This sounds an interesting build.  I think I'd go with the same thickness for both.  Be sure to post pics..  I'd like to see what you come up with.  I don't know what materials you have access to but just as a side note; with the double layer plate and the insulation, have you thought of a fridge build?  Many good examples here in the forums.  Just a thought.  Good Luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## dan - firecraft

IMHO if you were going with an insulated firebox you won't have to go as heavy on the outside as the inside layer.

14-16 gauge should be fine I would think for the outside layer if enough insulation is used.

The internal is where I would beef up the gauge thickness...use a 1800 insulation inside....then lighter on the outside.

Just a though....


----------



## gary s

WE did a similar build last year we used 1/4" for the firebox only liter gauge for everything else since it was insulated   Vertical, Insulated RF  here are a couple of pic's













2012-12-04_11-05-26_827.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 21, 2013


















2012-12-04_11-26-20_981.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 21, 2013


















2012-12-06_13-49-21_722.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 21, 2013


















IMG-20121229-00061.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 21, 2013


















IMG-20130106-00079 (2).jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 21, 2013


















IMG-20130107-00085.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 21, 2013


----------



## donshaw

gary s said:


> WE did a similar build last year we used 1/4" for the firebox only liter gauge for everything else since it was insulated   Vertical, Insulated RF  here are a couple of pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-12-04_11-05-26_827.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Oct 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-12-04_11-26-20_981.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Oct 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-12-06_13-49-21_722.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Oct 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-20121229-00061.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Oct 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-20130106-00079 (2).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Oct 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-20130107-00085.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Oct 21, 2013


Nice pit Gary!!


----------



## gary s

Thank you


----------



## hogheavenllc

What do they call that insulation for the firebox and where can you find it  not sure what it's called looking to do it with my firebox


----------



## gary s

Mineral Wool    I'll look and find where we got ours


----------



## gary s

I'll send it in a PM

Gary


----------



## glennindfw

What is the insulation you used in your build.  I'm looking at a couple of different materials.  I like the idea of a rigid board such as http://www.mcmaster.com/#9328k13/=wqq7ns but I think it might be cheaper to go with a mineral wool.


----------

